# Cold weather night light fishing



## Longhorn66 (Oct 2, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck fishing pier lights in the winter?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dock light fishing really peaks in late summer.

Fish don't like to be cold either, so when the water cools off they go to deeper and warmer water.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When it gets colder the bait and pinfish leave...

There still around now.


----------

